# Favorite drink?



## shieldswulf (Oct 5, 2008)

erm...i was thinking, yes...very dangerous thing for me to do xP. anyway. i have been looking through the topics but i noticed that noone really talks about their favorite kind of drink...so..erm..guess i want to try and devote this thread to a furries favorite drink

mine would be rootbeer. havent really drank much else aside from rootbeer and water...


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 5, 2008)

I like homemade ginger ice tea, and like most canadians, pure maple syrup.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 5, 2008)

I lurve Rootbeer. Only soda I'll drink! Well, that and Cream Soda. And only A&W. I'm really picky.. o.o

I also like orange juice, apple juice.. lots of juices. Have you ever tried carrot+orange+lemon juice? Oh gosh, it's so good!!

Peppermint and Sleepy Time teas are good, too. I would drink coffee more often, but it gives me horrible stomach cramps =(

As far as alcohol goes, I really enjoy Shienerbach (Dunno if it's spelled right) beer, but the one with the upsidedown-rightsideup guy on the bottle is the best. And you can't go wrong with Jack Daniels...


----------



## Cearux (Oct 5, 2008)

My favorite drink in the whole world would have to be... Cherry Sprite


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 5, 2008)

cherry sprite? havent heard of it 

my big brother and some others have been trying to get me to drink...so..hehe...its funny how far they have tried going xD. im just not a drinker i guess. but i hear that peppermint snops [?] is good...along with something called a...erm...yager bomb? Oo. 

and no...ive never tried that kind of juice. maybe ill have to give it a try if you give it such a great sounding taste x3


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 5, 2008)

Never go near a jager bombs... *Jagermeister *has no biusness with red bull


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

Water is the best drink for you, but my favorite drink is...probably some kind of soda.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 5, 2008)

Pepsi, I just always liked it more than coke...  otherwise cherry coke.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 5, 2008)

Doctor pepper =P


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 5, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Doctor pepper =P


dr. pepper is full of win


----------



## Cearux (Oct 5, 2008)

shieldswulf said:


> cherry sprite? havent heard of it
> 
> my big brother and some others have been trying to get me to drink...so..hehe...its funny how far they have tried going xD. im just not a drinker i guess. but i hear that peppermint snops [?] is good...along with something called a...erm...yager bomb? Oo.
> 
> and no...ive never tried that kind of juice. maybe ill have to give it a try if you give it such a great sounding taste x3


 

Um... get some sprite, and some grenadine and mix. You can find grenadine in the "Drink Mixer" part of the alcoholic drinks section... Usually at any grocery store you go to.

don't worry, it's a virgin drink >.>;


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 5, 2008)

THE BLOOD OF MY ENEMIES


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> THE BLOOD OF MY ENEMIES



THE SPERM OF YOUR LOINS.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

Iced tea. Sweetened. And not the fruit flavored shit. I can't stand hint of lemon, raspberry, peach or whatever in my iced tea.

If you meant alcoholic drinks.. I wouldn't be able to decide. I love too many.


----------



## Monak (Oct 5, 2008)

Juice: Raspberry/Pomegranate

Soda: Dr. Pepper 

Alcohol:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 5, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Iced tea. Sweetened. And not the fruit flavored shit. I can't stand hint of lemon, raspberry, peach or whatever in my iced tea.
> 
> If you meant alcoholic drinks.. I wouldn't be able to decide. I love too many.



I only like iced tea unsweetened with ice, MAYBE with some lemon squeezed in >=3

Oh hay, have any of you tried that Godiva chocolate liquor stuff? 8P


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Hypnotics! :3 And yager bombs are always good.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Oh hay, have any of you tried that Godiva chocolate liquor stuff? 8P




Chocolate liqueur tastes ill to me. Total tangent, but cream and liquor together make me nauseous.


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2008)

...water?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Water is the best drink for you, but my favorite drink is...probably some kind of soda.


Fuck water. It is un-American and supports terrorism. 

I only drink pure corn syrup.



> THE SPERM OF YOUR LOINS.


HEY, ARE YOU HUNGRY? I BROUGHT YOU SOME NICE JUICY COCK TO SNACK ON.


----------



## Uro (Oct 5, 2008)

Are we talking about alchohol or not here.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ...water?




More like BRAWNDO: THE THIRST MUTILATOR


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

Obligatory Powerthirst Post.

Really, lemme break it down.

Soda:  Root Beer.  IBC.  Nuff Said.  Occasionally I drink a coke or something, but conventional soda is boring, and mostly tastes like the shitty corn syrup it's trying really really hard not to taste like.

Juice:  Every kind of juice.  Orange, apple, pomegranate, grape, all juice is good, but right now, I'm on a Tropicana Pure Valencia juice kick.  That shit is ambrosia.  100% juice only plzkthx.  I if I wanted that mixed shit, I'd rather drink Kool Aid(Which I do from time to time.  I make Kool Aid that black people go nuts for.)

MILK.  PROMISED LAND DAIRY MILK.  CREAMY MILKY GOODNESS IN YOUR MOUTH.  THAT IS ALL.  I drink like 2 fucking gallons of that shit a week, sometimes more.  My bones, are pretty much unbreakable.

Alcohol:  I like champagne best, or a nice red or white wine.  I occasionally drink scotch, and my every day liquor drink is Crown and Coke, nice and mellow, and gets you fucked up.  Beer, it's pretty OK, I like Heiniken, and dark ales, like New Castle, and a Guinness is always nice.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

Any kind of juice, as long as it's 100%.

Though sparkling white grape juice is my all-time favorite drink... too bad I can't afford it on a regular basis...

Sodas... either root beer or cream soda.

And alcohol never agrees with me, so I stay away from any forms of it.  >_>


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> More like BRAWNDO: THE THIRST MUTILATOR



BRAWNDO HAS WHAT PLANTS NEED.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 5, 2008)

British Fanta Orange, European stuff is all watered down and crap.

SCOTTISH IRN BRU!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 5, 2008)

ELECTROLYTES.

Full throttle. I'm addicted to it. And Bawls.

I like energy drinks. These are just the ones I don't think suck.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to drink milk all the time, but now that I'm at college I don't. 

THE DAMN MILK THEY SERVE COMES IN BAGS. IN BAGS, I TELL YOU! T___T


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I used to drink milk all the time, but now that I'm at college I don't.
> 
> THE DAMN MILK THEY SERVE COMES IN BAGS. IN BAGS, I TELL YOU! T___T



BAGS?  IN _MY_ AMERICA?!


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> BAGS?  IN _MY_ AMERICA?!



YES. T____T

They wheel it out on a trolley to the...the...milk bag holding/dispenser machine and just THROW THE DAMN THING IN THERE. 

Makes me sick just thinking about it. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it. I thought it was a pillow on the trolley with a little plastic tube sticking out of it, but no, it MOVED and was MILKY.

*shudders*


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Mango-Melon flavored SoBe <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

My homemade iced tea with a lime slice.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 5, 2008)

Coffee, cola, milk, tea, beer and other select alcoholic beverages


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2008)

cranberry vodka 
or Black russian


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

Try mixing black cherry rum with lemonade. Amazing to relax with on a hot day. Really cool and mellow. Too bad this thread didn't come along in the summer.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I used to drink milk all the time, but now that I'm at college I don't.
> 
> THE DAMN MILK THEY SERVE COMES IN BAGS. IN BAGS, I TELL YOU! T___T


Oh man, it's like that in Puerto Rico, too... XD
...well, back when I was in school there, anyway.  Ahh, the memories...

There was even _chocolate_ milk-in-a-bag.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Monak said:


>


 
Look's tasty, is it expensive?



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Fuck water. It is un-American and supports terrorism.


 
Lol, you know that your country is built on foregin multi nations. Open the hood in an american car and on the engine it will say "made in Taiwan" ^_^.



AlexInsane said:


> YES. T____T
> 
> They wheel it out on a trolley to the...the...milk bag holding/dispenser machine and just THROW THE DAMN THING IN THERE.
> 
> ...


 
You know that milk comes from cows right? . And so does beef.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 5, 2008)

sunny d, most things with vodka.


----------



## valkura (Oct 5, 2008)

Mountain Dew.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Non alchoholic:
Water
Juice
Milk

Alchohol:
Whiskey
Beer


----------



## bane233 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bawls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

Mountain Dew.



valkura said:


> Mountain Dew.



Whoo!  A fellow Mountain Dew drinker.  *high-fives*


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Mountain Dew.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo! A fellow Mountain Dew drinker. *high-fives*


 
Mountain dew is a soda?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 5, 2008)

lawlz~ bagged milk is so normal xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

Full Throttle......it taste so good! It's so bad for me though. It makes my little body shake and spaz sometimes....I have to not be doing anything for an entire day, to be able to drink that stuff. That makes me sad....

I used to drink a can a day......then I weaned myself off before AC since I would be suiting. Then when I went to try to drink it again, my body just acts funny. Oh well.


----------



## valkura (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Mountain dew is a soda?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Dew


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Mountain dew is a soda?



Yes.  Obligatory link (and a complimentary picture)-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Dew








valkura said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Dew



XD Great minds, Valkura.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

valkura said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Dew


 
Soda then, I ask cuz we dont have that drink here.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Mountain dew is a soda?



Since when? If my memory serves me correct it tastes more like stale carbonated water with a tad bit of syrup put in it. Hardly a soda.

I used to be a huge soda junkie....but a few years ago I realized that I really needed to kick the habit. So now I don't drink soda at all.....unless I have a really upset stomach, and then sometimes I will drink 7Up but that is once in a blue moon.


----------



## xiath (Oct 5, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Doctor pepper =P


That is the best drink in the world!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ELECTROLYTES.
> 
> Full throttle. I'm addicted to it. And Bawls.
> 
> I like energy drinks. These are just the ones I don't think suck.



"What are Electrolytes? I don't know by they are extremely awesome! And Brawndo is full of them!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbxq0IDqD04

Lawl...I couldn't resist it.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a toss-up between Moxie soda and GOYA pineapple soda.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I used to be a huge soda junkie....but a few years ago I realized that I really needed to kick the habit. So now I don't drink soda at all.....unless I have a really upset stomach, and then sometimes I will drink 7Up but that is once in a blue moon.


 
Nice that you have quit the habit, soda isnt good in a long term. Drink ware, or do like me, swiÂ´ch soda with fresh juice! :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Nice that you have quit the habit, soda isnt good in a long term. Drink ware, or do like me, swiÂ´ch soda with fresh juice! :3



Actually I prefer water to anything else now. I drink lots of juice though, and when I am out and about I drink Vitamin Water...or water.
and very rarely now do I ever touch Full Throttle even though it tastes so damn good. I won't touch energy drinks beyond a rare FT.

Edit: When I kicked the habit I dropped between 15 pounds and 20 pounds weight wise. It was interesting.


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 5, 2008)

wow. thats a large assortment of drinks there xD.

erm...does milk come in bags? thats kind of odd...truthfully i dont think i would drink it xD but it does sound like the bags we use for the shake machines i work at. we just pop the plastic top off and just dump the shake mix in.

has anyone ever drank the..erm....think they used to be called the A C brand...it was a cheaper version of the more famous drinks, AC Cola and whatnot. i havent seen those around in years...do they still make them? 

oh yea. i tried a concoction of my own. i mixed a sobe energy drink with some rasberry tea. i am soo hyped up. sugar rush ^_^!!!! it even tasted strongly like rasberry. anyone tried that one before? i also tried a mix of orange fanta and bargs rootbeer. it tasted like that one drink...erm...i cant remeber the name of it though...eh...anyone think they have a hint of the drink im talking about? orange mixed with rootbeer?

also. my brother and his friends have been trying to get me to go out drinking with them...considering it'll be my first time anyone have any suggestions? xD


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 5, 2008)

Honey brew from the taverns in the West Virginia full immersion LARPing event a year ago... It was like a mix of butter and rootbeer.

Omg.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 5, 2008)

Juice: Apple Cider

Soda: Coca-Cola

Alcoholic: Margarita (Texas style only with Grand Marnier)


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 5, 2008)

Soda: Diet pepsi, "Yay's for cancer!!!" xD
Alcool: Boris Cool, and thing full of alcool (40%+) XD
Energetic drink: Monters, Full throtles.
Juice: Hmm Five alive XD

Meh XD


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 5, 2008)

The Orange Full Throttle..


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> You know that milk comes from cows right? . And so does beef.



Yes, they both come from cows, but MILK DOES NOT GO IN BAGS. IT IS A NO NO.

And I'm rather loathe to drink the stuff they serve in the cafe because the machine the milk goes into looks to be about a bazillion years old.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Yes, they both come from cows, but MILK DOES NOT GO IN BAGS. IT IS A NO NO.
> 
> And I'm rather loathe to drink the stuff they serve in the cafe because the machine the milk goes into looks to be about a bazillion years old.


 
uh, w8, was the bag closed? or did they throw in the bag itself with the "blender"?


----------



## X (Oct 5, 2008)

sobe adrenaline rush.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

Usually, I just drink water. Sometimes tea.

I used to drink pop, but I stopped for a while, and after going without it, I've found the taste doesn't really appeal to me all that much anymore.

Funny.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> uh, w8, was the bag closed? or did they throw in the bag itself with the "blender"?



The bag itself was closed, yes. With a little nozzle in it.

And the machine is, I suppose, nothing more than a glorified refrigeration unit.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 5, 2008)

Soda: Dr. Pepper, but Brio Cinnotto is a close second

Malt: Malta, Tiger Malt if I can find it:

Rum, specifically Mount Gay, or Black Seal (mixed 50/50 with gingerbeer)

Scotch: gotta be Belvenie Doublewood.

Beer: Anything by Montreal craft brewer Unibrou....Maudite, Fin du Monde, Trois Pistole


----------



## Jack (Oct 5, 2008)

I.B.C rootbeer.
that or Zombie party rum.


----------



## Journey (Oct 5, 2008)

cream soda

and "taste's like christmas"


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr. Pibb is my favourite soda.

I also drink a lot of orange juice.

I don't drink milk. If I want cereal I'll have rice drink.

If we're talking alcohol, I love vodka. It's fucking delicious.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> pop



:awesome:


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

I would like to point out that in Canada, milk does not, in fact, come in bags.

Well.... not in Western Canada, anyway


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2008)

Fuckin double post


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 5, 2008)

Non alcoholic- Dr.Pepper, Pepsi, Cherry 7-Up

Alcoholic- Beer (all kinds accept really light beers like Bud Light), Ammaretto (Disorono), Scotch, Whiskey (Makers Mark), Fragelico, the list would keep going but I almost shorted out my computer with drool, haha so funny(not really).  And last but not least Night Train (that is one mean mother fucking wine!)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> YES. T____T
> 
> They wheel it out on a trolley to the...the...milk bag holding/dispenser machine and just THROW THE DAMN THING IN THERE.
> 
> ...



Ever had a milkshake at a fastfood restaurant? They're made with those milk in bags =3 

I really really hate milk anyways, though. Bag or not. =P


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 5, 2008)

=o
I love Jamba Juice.
So much!
Oh and Monster Java. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

What the fuck why did I forget coffee?

COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE


----------



## Uro (Oct 5, 2008)

Bacardi O, big apple, limon ('O' is the best though ^-^)

non-alchoholic I like lemonade, hot chocolate, and....most juices.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 5, 2008)

I personally like Vanilla Coke. 

A good reason for why can be found here: http://asymptotia.com/wp-images/2006/12/copy_cat_copies.jpg

Sir Walter Raleigh really likes Vanilla Coke too, and he has this to say about it: *"Remember, that if thou marry for beauty, thou bindest thyself all thy life for that which perchance will neither last nor please thee one year; and when thou hast it, it will be to thee of no price at all; for the desire dieth when it is attained, and the affection perisheth when it is satisfied."  *


----------



## Telnac (Oct 5, 2008)

Non-alcoholic:
Gunpowder Green Tea, loose leaf.  It's far more of a pain in the butt to brew, but it tastes 10x better than any tea that comes in a bag (and yes, I think I've had just about every variety the world can offer!)

Alcohol, brewed: 
Strongbow Cider.  It's not beer (yuk) and unlike other ciders that use additives or concentrated cider to sweeten things up a bit, this is the real deal.  It's clean, it's crisp and MAN that makes a difference in the flavor.
Close runner up is hot saki.

Alcohol, mixed:
Mistress of Forgetting.  It's not exactly a common drink so chances are your local bartender's never heard of it.  For those (over 21!) who are curious, here's the recipe.  Warning: it's NOT a cheap drink.  Grand Marnier is top shelf stuff, but in my opinion it's well worth the expense:
1oz Southern Comfort
1oz Grand Marnier
Mixed in a brandy snifter.  It's not a drink for pounding.  It's meant to be smelled more than actually drank, so you sip it slowly.  It smells like sweet spiced orange.
It's a great dessert drink for Chinese or Japanese food.


No, none of the above are terribly cheap.  I tend to have expensive tastes.  Thank God I have a job that pays well!


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 6, 2008)

i noticed that not too many drink tea...i used to drink alot of tea. mainly green tea, black tea or chamomile...but...eh...now about the only tea i drink is a russian tea called "Chai"

anyone tried chai before?


----------



## Vesuro (Oct 6, 2008)

Right now, a bottle of Everclear or Absinthe.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 6, 2008)

A Zombi! Its the first drink that got me drunk ^_^

Can't remember the exact recipe, but it kinda involved Whisky, vodka, dark rum, white rum, gin, pineapple juice and grenadine.

It tasted awesome.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 6, 2008)

green tea, juices,(mostly orange) and lots, and lots, and lots, and lots, and lots of water.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 6, 2008)

Captain Morgan on the rocks.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr. Pepper

Milk!

and of course... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlpnq3o46w


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, I drink lots of tea, too. Black tea, green tea, mint tea, chai tea. But none of that bottled shit that they sell, I have to brew it myself.


----------



## StormSong (Oct 6, 2008)

STRONG tequila sunrise. If done right, it's absolutely delicious. Nothing beats a good pint mug of strong tea though.


----------



## Azure (Oct 6, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I personally like Vanilla Coke.
> 
> A good reason for why can be found here: http://asymptotia.com/wp-images/2006/12/copy_cat_copies.jpg
> 
> Sir Walter Raleigh really likes Vanilla Coke too, and he has this to say about it: *"Remember, that if thou marry for beauty, thou bindest thyself all thy life for that which perchance will neither last nor please thee one year; and when thou hast it, it will be to thee of no price at all; for the desire dieth when it is attained, and the affection perisheth when it is satisfied."  *


What are you, from Uncyclopedia or something?  In b4 Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Althea (Oct 6, 2008)

I like sherley temples ^^ the ones without alcohol, I like Dr.Pepper and 7up best.

andd my favorite shooters are blowjobs, cause they taste freaking good n they're fun to take when you're with a group of friends lol


----------



## Key Key (Oct 6, 2008)

Well the only thing I drink is MILK I hate water despise soda and would rather not taste juice yes I know I'm weird.. as far a alcohol I would say Vodka and Tequila
*meow*


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 6, 2008)

Coca-Cola and Vault.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 6, 2008)

oh...oh....OH I FORGOT AMP!!!

OMG AMP IS SO AWESOME! ><


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 6, 2008)

non alcohol : probably milk i have a glass all the time with my dinner 

alcoholic : would probably be old grandads, i love to just sit on the porch and sip on a glass watching the birds


----------



## Kitosoma (Oct 6, 2008)

I simply like Coke (Reg., Diet, Zero) or Pepsi (Reg., Diet) with half a shot of Vodka. ^_^

Non-Alcoholic: Coke Zero & Chocolate Soymilk


----------



## Kitosoma (Oct 6, 2008)

shieldswulf said:


> i noticed that not too many drink tea...i used to drink alot of tea. mainly green tea, black tea or chamomile...but...eh...now about the only tea i drink is a russian tea called "Chai"
> 
> anyone tried chai before?


Chai is actually an Indian/Middle-Eastern spice tea usually served with Milk. :3 Not Russian.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 6, 2008)

Pepsi Max





That's all <(n_n)>


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, yo sabo! Me gusta Horizon Organic leche de chocolate!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 6, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> Chai is actually an Indian/Middle-Eastern spice tea usually served with Milk. :3 Not Russian.


And it is delicious. I tend to add more black pepper with my homemade chai so I can drink it without milk or sugar. Milk does bring out the flavors well, though.


----------



## Exedus (Oct 12, 2008)

Monster, of course. Its the best energy drink around.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 12, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> Chai is actually an Indian/Middle-Eastern spice tea usually served with Milk. :3 Not Russian.




That would depend where in Russia you were......its a big place and a lot of its former provinces border countries that end in -stan.  East of Krasnoyarsk, they drink a lot of chai.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

Exedus said:


> Monster, of course. Its the best energy drink around.


Relentless is far better.


----------



## Exedus (Oct 12, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Relentless is far better.



Never seen that drink before. where can i get one?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

Energy drinks are gross D=

And they make people act super annoying.

Once my boyfriend downed a whole Redline. I wanted to murder him >=(


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with Nargle.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Energy drinks...


GROSS



Nargle said:


> ...are gross


YEAH



David M. Awesome said:


> I'm with Nargle.



I'm with David.




I enjoy alcohol, whole milk, all sorts of plant juices, and a few select brands of soda that use cane sugar. Also, the juice from a steak.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 12, 2008)

Exedus said:


> Never seen that drink before. where can i get one?



I expect it's only sold in this country. Anyways, you're not missing much. It's like drinking flavoured poison.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 12, 2008)

cherry coke


----------



## Kume (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill take a bullfrog please!

1 part vodka
1 part rum
1 part gin
3 parts lemonade
and a tad bit of sugar

Mix it all up and throw it in the freezer, you got some gooooooood drinkin!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Toss-up between ginger ale and coffee.


----------



## Exedus (Oct 12, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I expect it's only sold in this country. Anyways, you're not missing much. It's like drinking flavoured poison.



Man that sounds awful. Thanks for the heads up:>


----------



## Thatch (Oct 12, 2008)

Vodka, water and juices from real fruits. Not necessarily (or even necessarily not) at once.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sangria, baby


----------



## flechmen (Nov 1, 2008)

RC Cola anyone?


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 1, 2008)

Milk, chocolate milk, B52's, white Russians, and 151


----------



## Marodi (Nov 1, 2008)

Water is the best.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Water is the best.



butbutbut! It tastes nothing! D:


----------



## Uro (Nov 1, 2008)

flechmen said:


> RC Cola anyone?



Do you live in like fucking Africa or something?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

There aren't any computers in Africa.  Only AIDS.

*AIDS*


----------



## Os (Nov 1, 2008)

Long island iced tea.

If that's unavailable, I just mix together what i find under the bar until I have something that tastes like burning. 

... 
...
and some fruit.


----------



## Uro (Nov 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There aren't any computers in Africa.  Only AIDS.
> 
> *AIDS*



Yea, true.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2008)

DR Pepper=Win


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 1, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I expect it's only sold in this country. Anyways, you're not missing much. It's like drinking flavoured poison.


 
Yeah i agree, it tastes like crap.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Ill take a bullfrog please!
> 
> 1 part vodka
> 1 part rum
> ...


Sounds heavenly. I recommend black cherry rum mixed with lemonade. Or even kool-aid margaritas.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 1, 2008)

You darn necroers.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> You darn necroers.


I say if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. I'm gonna go necro some unbelievably old thread now..


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

NECRO MORE LIKE NEKO LOL SO KAWAIIIIII


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> NECRO MORE


Only half-assed decent threads though..


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 1, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I say if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. I'm gonna go necro some unbelievably old thread now..



Oh you.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 1, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Oh you.


NO U.

Oh, and I like relentless mixed with vodka. You can't taste the vodka because the relentless has an amazing bite to it anyway, so it's all good!


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 1, 2008)

White thick creamy soup.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up w/you people and the "Falcon Punch?" I hear it mentioned around every corner.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 1, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> What's up w/you people and the "Falcon Punch?" I hear it mentioned around every corner.


Falcon punch is so delicious it literally blows your head off.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 1, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> What's up w/you people and the "Falcon Punch?" I hear it mentioned around every corner.



Stand really still for 30 seconds and I can show you.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Stand really still for 30 seconds and I can show you.


Good one.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Stand really still for 30 seconds and I can show you.


Head blowing delicious!


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 2, 2008)

PEPSI COLA!


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 2, 2008)

Pepsi. I don't give a damn if you think Coke is better. I like Pepsi.  Oh, and Fanta Orange. That's really good too.


----------



## Blondi (Nov 2, 2008)

Pepsi twist, tea, water.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 2, 2008)

Coca-Cola, Pepsi, Crush Lime, Orange Juice and Chocolate Milk.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 2, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> Coca-Cola, Pepsi, Crush Lime, Orange Juice and Chocolate Milk.


i prefer regular milk


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 2, 2008)

milk!


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

cocoa, water and REAL fruit juice


----------



## Caduen (Nov 2, 2008)

*http://tinyurl.com/vdt34 

^ Try some, it'll blow your mind.

And Coca-Cola.
*


----------



## Glennjam (Nov 2, 2008)

Fanta, always


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you wanta?


----------



## Uro (Nov 2, 2008)

IM SIPPIN ON SOME SYZURP SIPPIN ON SOME SYZURP.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Syrup? I'll make sure I'm not in your house when you start bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I just remembered my ACTUAL favorite drink.. Iced Tea. So long as you get it right, there is no better drink. 8)


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 2, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Fanta, always



Haha, it's not Cola, it's safe!


----------



## mattgryphon (Nov 3, 2008)

My favourite none alcoholic drink is Tea, drink gallons of the stuff!

My favourite alcoholic drink is any real Ale really, although my favourite has to be the beers brewed by my local brewery, feathers brewery. 
  The logo for the special ale they brew is defiantly furry






 First time I spotted it on tap in my local pub I think I just confused the fuck out of my friends, they don't know I'm a furry or what furry is for that matter. I walked up to the bar and said "Wow a furry beer". Just got an odd look from them.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 3, 2008)

Random Pop Mixtures, Tea with cream and sugar, Coffee with cream and sugar.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 3, 2008)

mattgryphon said:


> My favourite none alcoholic drink is Tea, drink gallons of the stuff!
> 
> My favourite alcoholic drink is any real Ale really, although my favourite has to be the beers brewed by my local brewery, feathers brewery.
> The logo for the special ale they brew is defiantly furry
> ...


 
^ That...that is just amazing.  I want some.  Even if it tastes like piss, I'd stock my fridge with it.  xD  I'm such a sucker for an awesome brand.

But lacking it, I like ginger ale and pomegranate/blueberry juice.  Not necessarily together.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 3, 2008)

An anthropomorphic fox character on a beer? An epic win!


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

Cream Sherry. 
Period.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Nov 3, 2008)

*EGG NOG!*


----------



## mattgryphon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ^ That...that is just amazing.  I want some.  Even if it tastes like piss, I'd stock my fridge with it.  xD  I'm such a sucker for an awesome brand.
> 
> But lacking it, I like ginger ale and pomegranate/blueberry juice.  Not necessarily together.



The problem is it tastes too nice, it has been responsible for some horrific hangovers that stuff! Especially the stronger stuff they brew. 



Sernion said:


> An anthropomorphic fox character on a beer? An epic win!



The fox also appears on there occasional beers too.


----------



## WILDWULF (Nov 14, 2008)

I love CocoCola XP


----------



## Sernion (Nov 15, 2008)

mattgryphon said:


> The problem is it tastes too nice, it has been responsible for some horrific hangovers that stuff! Especially the stronger stuff they brew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that brand is just getting better and better xD. I'm definitely going to try it once.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 15, 2008)

Milk


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 15, 2008)

Coke...Pepsi...uh...blood...


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 15, 2008)

Key Key said:


> Milk



Fucking *milk*.

Spend Â£30 a week on it easy.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 15, 2008)

Jack Daniels straight


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

Some homemade wine.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 15, 2008)

Non-alcoholic: Iced Tea.
Alcoholic: Any good, strong, *english farmer accent* proper country cider. Had one last night, but can't remember what the damn brand was. It was SO GOOD though, had a real kick to it.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 15, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ^ That...that is just amazing.  I want some.  Even if it tastes like piss, I'd stock my fridge with it.  xD  I'm such a sucker for an awesome brand. .



'Nother brand that might catch an otter's interest... http://www.otterbrewery.com/otterbeers.html


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 15, 2008)

Eggnog :>


----------



## bozzles (Nov 15, 2008)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> Eggnog :>


<3


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 15, 2008)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> Eggnog :>




Mixed with Rum, Scotch AND Rye.....its called "Moose Milk" in the Canadian North.   No one can remember why.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 15, 2008)

*SWEET TEeeeeaaaaa*


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 15, 2008)

I DRINK LIGHTER FLUID! 

Mommy says I'm a special boy.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 15, 2008)

juice, all of it.
milk
canada dry
decavita C
irish cream


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 15, 2008)

Mountain Dew(Jajajaja), Sweet Tea(No Ice, bleh), Milk(2.5 gallons in one day record), Fruit Juices(Vitamin C x 100).

It's actually a miracle that I'm not fat considering how much I drink in one day. The ironic part is, I have been trying to gain weight and I still fail at doing so.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Mixed with Rum, Scotch AND Rye.....its called "Moose Milk" in the Canadian North.   No one can remember why.



I've had and loved, wish I had some now.T_T gotta make some for the holidays.^_^


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

souther sweet tea.

scotch

mich ultra

more scotch


----------



## Telnac (Nov 16, 2008)

This thread is still around?  Lately, these have been my 4 of choice:

Strongbow (hard cider) if I'm eating American or Irish food.
Wandering Poet saki if I'm eating oriental food.
Bombay Sapphire martini, well shaken & dry, if I'm in a foul mood and I want to forget the last 24 hours.
Red Bull & Vodka... if I'm trying to get over the hangover from a night of drinking the aforementioned martinis.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 16, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Wandering Poet saki if I'm eating oriental food.



Hot or cold?  I've been catching on to cold saki lately.



> Bombay Sapphire martini, well shaken & dry,



Ah, the good stuff.  Best enjoyed chilled, while just holding a bottle of vermouth.:-D


----------

